# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Mylitis Transversa / Inconplete Dwarslaesie

## Marchel

Mijn naam is Marchel Rallim, 49 jaar. 
Meer dan een jaar geleden werd mijn wereld in een zeer korte tijd totaal op zijn kop gezet door een ruggenmerg ontsteking (Myelitis Transversa) waardoor ik nu afhankelijk ben van een rolstoel. 
Van de een op de ander moment begon ik met mijn linker been te slepen en voor ik het wist lag ik in het ziekenhuis. 
De ontsteking zat laag en na 4 maanden kon ik op krukken lopen.
De revalideren ging goed tot begin Juni dit jaar kreeg ik een terug slag,
De ontsteking bleek nu hoger te zitten waardoor ik weer verlamd raakte.
Dit hadden de dokters niet verwacht dat het terug zou komen en kreeg te horen dat ik een inconplete dwarslaesie hebt.
Nu krijg ik zware medicijnen om het af te remmen.
Incomplete dwarslaesie betekend dat je langzaam kan herstellen wat ook langzaam gebeurd maar ik zal ook nooit meer de oude kunnen zijn waar door ik toch afhankelijk zal zijn van hulp middelen.
En de kans bestaat dat de ontsteking weer toe kan slaan dan ben ik nog verder van huis dan kan ik mijn armen misschien niet meer gebruiken.
Maar ik blijf positief.


VOEL ALS NAALDEN IN MIJN LIJF DIE HUN WEG NAAR BUITEN PROBEERDE TE VINDEN. 
IS EEN ONDRAAGLIJKE PIJN. 
MAAR HET VLOERT MIJ NIET. 
VOEL MIJ ALS EEN SPELDEN KUSSEN. 
MAAR DAN BINNENSTE BUITEN GEKEERD. 
ANDERS KAN IK HET JE NIET UITLEGGEN LIEVE SCHAT. 
HET IS EEN INTENS GEVOEL. 
EN WAT DENK JE VAN HET ZIEKEN HUIS. 
NAALDEN IN MIJN POLS. 
NAALDEN IN MIJN ELLEBOOG. 
EN NAALDEN IN MIJN RUG. 
EINDELIJK ZIJN ZE KLAAR. 
EN WEER DAT INTENSE PRIKKELEND GEVOEL IN MIJN LIJF. 
ALS OF MIJN LIJF UIT ELKAAR SPAT. 
MEEDOGENLOOS..... 
GEEN ONTKOMEN AAN. 
INCOMPLETE DWARSLAESIE.

----------

